# Yahoo has changed it personal data retention policy



## escalader (Feb 5, 2007)

:down:Yahoo has changed it's privacy policy to allow it to retain our personal data LONGER.

http://info.yahoo.com/privacy/ca/yahoo/drfaq/details.html


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

moved to tech news as not really a security issue. although it _might _be seen as a privacy issue for some people

BUT remember that ONLY applies to Yahoo CANADA. Other yahoo entities in differtent countries have a legal requirement to retain information & logs for a lot longer. In EU it has to retain everything for 2 years


----------

